# WTB 83 Pulsar turbo 5-speed



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I am looking for an 83 Pulsar turbo 5-speed. If anyone knows of one for sale please pm me.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Try Europe...


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I actually had one of these for sale down the road from me a year or two ago. i would've boughten it but my dad steared me away from it cause the whole underside was a big rust bucket.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Yeah, thats smart, Rusted undercages lead to big problems down the road...

-Nick


----------



## ryco n12 (Jun 11, 2002)

You may want to check one of those online car places or even ebay. There's a few of them out there. Not to mention, they can be pretty darn quick with a simple boost up.


----------

